# Problems with Medicad IUD and NDC number?



## asehr (Apr 23, 2015)

Is anyone having trouble being reimbursed for Mirena and Skyla by NYS Medicaid due to wrong NDC number? Our office has tried looking on the emedny website and can't find a NDC number listed, and when we call they tell us to look on the site. We have five denials, all with the same denial code. Help!


----------



## pheldoorn (Jun 2, 2015)

It would have been helpful to have the NDC# you've been trying. I'm not in NY, but I looked at the Maryland Medicaid site and saw 2 numbers available, with no descriptive difference. We have both 50419042101 and 50419042301. Another biller here told me it changed around the middle of 2014 from the 101 to the 301#.


----------



## asehr (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for getting back to me. We have the 101 listed for Mirena. For Skyla we have been using 50419042201. Do you know if this has changed since last year also?


----------



## pheldoorn (Jun 25, 2015)

Sorry, but that's the only number I see for Skyla.
If you have can email someone at Medicaid, ask for a specific link to the NDC table they're using. Are there any other possible, Medicaid-specific, format issues you're overlooking?
Good luck. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------

